# EOI for Accountants



## AnjGin (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I lodged my EOI on 12 Feb 2015, just a day before the invitation round with 60 points as General Accountant , any clue when can I expect the invitation.
My visa is expiring in 2nd week of April so I am really worried.

I will appreciate your views

Thank you.


----------



## AnjGin (Feb 17, 2015)

Please respond anyone?


----------



## nikhil555 (May 4, 2016)

AnjGin said:


> Please respond anyone?


Too many people with 65 points. Dont know when 60 pointers will get invites


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

nikhil555 said:


> Too many people with 65 points. Dont know when 60 pointers will get invites


Hint - when replying to posts, check the date. His post is from Feb. 2015 - he got his visa over a year ago.


----------



## jaimin007 (Jan 20, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Hint - when replying to posts, check the date. His post is from Feb. 2015 - he got his visa over a year ago.


Hello,

I have submitted my EOI on 13.02.2017 for Adelaide (SA). Occupation is 2211. My profile points is 80 right now. Can anyone please tell me by what time can I get an invite and is the score of 80 good like do I stand a chance of getting invited for 489?

Thanks


----------



## jaimin007 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello,

I have submitted my EOI on 13.02.2017 for Adelaide (SA). Occupation is 2211. My profile points is 80 right now. Can anyone please tell me by what time can I get an invite and is the score of 80 good like do I stand a chance of getting invited for 489?

Thanks


----------



## jaimin007 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello All,

I have submitted my EOI on 13.02.2017 for Adelaide (SA). Occupation is 2211. My profile points is 80 right now. Can anyone please tell me by what time can I get an invite and is the score of 80 good like do I stand a chance of getting invited for 489?

Thanks


----------



## jaimin007 (Jan 20, 2017)

Does any one have idea how much time it takes for visa to be granted for SA 489 for 221111?


----------



## wing (Apr 5, 2017)

jaimin007 said:


> Does any one have idea how much time it takes for visa to be granted for SA 489 for 221111?


I hope you received invitation already, as Accountant is not on the SA state nomination occupations list, and from 5 Apr 2017, Accountant is closed for high points and chain migration too.
Important changes to GSM requirements


----------



## jaimin007 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi,

I have already received Invitation I am just waiting for the grant of my visa not sure when will I receive the grant any clue?




wing said:


> I hope you received invitation already, as Accountant is not on the SA state nomination occupations list, and from 5 Apr 2017, Accountant is closed for high points and chain migration too.
> Important changes to GSM requirements


----------



## wing (Apr 5, 2017)

jaimin007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already received Invitation I am just waiting for the grant of my visa not sure when will I receive the grant any clue?


May I know why don't you go for 190 instead?


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

wing said:


> May I know why don't you go for 190 instead?


Good question. There is no point of doing that. With 80 points ur iTA is gutanteed.


----------



## jaimin007 (Jan 20, 2017)

wing said:


> May I know why don't you go for 190 instead?


Hi Wing,

I have already got Invitation and also my visa application has been lodged in March 2017. Just not sure when will I get grant because its like 5 months since I am waiting for an outcome on my Visa file

For 190 I have applied for NSW on 75 points but haven't received any Invitaion. I applied it in Dec 2016.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi Jaimin007...

congrats on the invitation. I am also planning to start the process for Australian Migration, so could you please help me with employment documents. I don't think it will be possible for me to get reference letters from my past organizations, as I have 10 years of total work ex which is distributed among 4 diff companies. So is their any alternative like can i get the details on Stat Dec and if yes could you please share the details. That would be really helpful.

Thanks.. Addy


----------



## Ayman_Mohsen (Sep 10, 2018)

*General Accountant 221111*

Hello
I am applying for occupation : General Accountant 221111 
Now, I am stuck in the assessment stage, and I got a confusing reply demanding more detailed information and extra requirements.
I would much appreciate if someone who passed before can contact me .


----------



## JoannaC (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi all, hoping someone can help me here.... 

I am just starting to submit my EOI. However I have a few questions that i got stuck on. 

1) On the 1st page in selecting visa type, if I am planning to apply for 189, 190 and 489 for 2 different ANZSCO code 132211, 221111, do i tick all 3 in one EOI? Or do i have to do it one-by-one? Meaning one EOI ID for one visa type and one ANZSCO code ?

2) While i do have preference for Queensland, seeing that I may not get the states that i would want, do i select Any then in the state selection? 

3) For 190 and 489, are there additional steps that i have to do before submitting EOI in Skillselect e.g. like submitting directly to the state? It seems like a catch 22 situation. It mentioned that you need to be invited to apply. But we can only be invited to apply when we submit our EOI in Skillselect..... so I am a bit confused here. 

Appreciate all the advice. Thank you.


----------

